# Bike Expo in Kassel 21.01.2007



## Riding Cat (20. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute am Sonntag findest im ehemaligen UFA Palast ( Cinestar) Die diesjährige Bike Expo statt.

11:00 - 18:00

Eintritt ist wie immer frei!!


----------

